# LA family from Hell



## Kauai Kid (Dec 20, 2008)

This last week about 30 people with their children 2-12 took advantage of a Westin Promo at Princeville.  Kids were running wild, up and down the aisle, throwing cups with liquid in them at passengers!    

The family was met by a police officer @ LIH but no charges filed because the kids were causing the problems.

Apparently the unruly kids raised "H-LL" at the Westin also and were  run off the property.

United has refused to fly them back and none of the other Kauai carriers want anything to do with these folks either.

They will probably have to fly back to Honolulu on Mokule  and then hope to catch a flight to LAX. 

The problem isn't the kids.  It is the parents.

By the way a week at the Westin is $60K unless you want Christmas week and that'll set you back $90K.  I was unimpressed with the property.


Our US air flight today was uneventful but an hour late arriving which is trivial this time of year.

Merry Christmas,

Sterling


----------



## Htoo0 (Dec 20, 2008)

If they can't get a flight maybe someone could give them one of those little outrigger canoes and a couple of paddles?


----------



## rifleman69 (Dec 20, 2008)

I didn't think the Westin property was all that either, would take Bali Hai or Shearwater any day over that.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 20, 2008)

I about fell over in a dead faint.  Oatmeal for breakfast at their resort was either $11 or $13.

I know a woman who worked there for a while and when the time share folks were closing a deal they'd mention financing and the folks, at least some, would say no and write out a check for $60-90K right on the spot. 

Remember though that neither Bali Hi or Shearwater doesn't have the bleached blonde in Stilletto heels prancing around pretending she knows something about Kauai and the Hawaiian People.

Sterling


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 21, 2008)

*I've seen her before!!!!*

The bleached blond must have moved over from the Mayan Palace in Puerto Vallarta.  Sterling, you forgot to mention her very low cut dress.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 21, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> The bleached blond must have moved over from the Mayan Palace in Puerto Vallarta.  Sterling, you forgot to mention her very low cut dress.





Too Bad!  I was at the Mayan Palace in PV and didn't get to see her.  Maybe I would have bought a timeshare on the spot.  Well, my loss was their loss.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 21, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> The bleached blond must have moved over from the Mayan Palace in Puerto Vallarta.  Sterling, you forgot to mention her very low cut dress.



Low cut dress?  Gotta make that eye appointment next week!! 


Sterling


----------



## M. Henley (Dec 21, 2008)

*???*

Dress, what dress?


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey wait, didn't I see her in the lobby of the Venetian in Las Vegas?  She was trying to get me into a t/s presentation at Tahiti Village.  If her dress had been any more revealing, it would have been transparent!  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 21, 2008)

M. Henley said:


> Dress, what dress?



Do you mean that wasn't Rita?


----------



## hibbert6 (Dec 27, 2008)

*I remember her well...*



california-bighorn said:


> The bleached blond must have moved over from the Mayan Palace in Puerto Vallarta.  Sterling, you forgot to mention her very low cut dress.



We were at a TS sales presentatian at the MP in PV last April (got $400 cash for 3hours of h*ll) but the gal was the best part - sort of.  Why they have someone like that deal with couples, I'll never know!  I had to do everything in my power NOT to look at her,  which meant not looking at her at all, and refusing to engage in conversation. (My wife carries a big purse  and it hurts!)

Has anyone bought from her?

Dave


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 28, 2008)

*Airfare with Promo?*



Kauai Kid said:


> This last week about 30 people with their children 2-12 took advantage of a Westin Promo at Princeville.



Did the promo include airfare? If yes, if you can you share details on the promo? Airfare to Hawaii is too darn expensive these days. 

Thanks, 

-TJ


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 28, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> Did the promo include airfare? If yes, if you can you share details on the promo? Airfare to Hawaii is too darn expensive these days.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -TJ



The Starwood promos do not include airfare.  In fact I've never heard of any  Hawaii TS promo including airfare.  Here is a link to their promo page (for future reference, it can be found at the top of the Starwood board, in Owner Resources, under Special Offers.)


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 28, 2008)

Our first trip to Hawaii (Oahu) was through TWA vacations.  I believe AA now does some Hawaii vacations.  The deal we got was actually cheaper then the airfare alone to Oahu.


----------



## jlee2070 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> This last week about 30 people with their children 2-12 took advantage of a Westin Promo at Princeville.  Kids were running wild, up and down the aisle, throwing cups with liquid in them at passengers!
> 
> The family was met by a police officer @ LIH but no charges filed because the kids were causing the problems.
> 
> ...



WOW, these people should be put on the no fly list!!!   Isn't this like domestic terrorism???

http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2008/12/18/news/kauai_news/doc4949fb459a7b0944689038.txt


----------



## jestme (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the "No Fly List" is an excellent idea in this case. Let's see the parents explain to their bosses why they can no longer fly to important business meetings because of their lack of parenting skills. Also, good luck getting off the list!


----------



## Poobah (Dec 30, 2008)

*Unruly Kids*

There are some interesting Letters to the Editor on the Garden Island News website on this subject. There is one from a person the plane and another from a person at the resort. The behavior of these childen is beyond belief. 

Apparently at the hotel they were setting off the fire alarms. One of the children deficated in the hotel pool and it had to be closed so it could be cleaned. 

The parents claimed "they were on vacation" so didn't have to watch their kids.:annoyed: 

Read the letters.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2008)

The comments are below the article here - http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2008/12/18/news/kauai_news/doc4949fb459a7b0944689038.txt

Unbelievably awful behavior!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm afraid I would have gotten "physical" with the kids and the parents.


----------

